# Topics > Robotics > Soft robotics >  Soft robotics, CHARM (Collaborative Haptics and Robotics in Medicine) Lab, Stanford University, Stanford, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - CHARM (Collaborative Haptics and Robotics in Medicine) Lab

charm.stanford.edu/Main/Research

----------


## Airicist

"Soft Robots for Humanity" - Allison Okamura

Jun 19, 2020




> Soft Robots for Humanity: Allison Okamura  (Stanford)
> 
> Abstract: Traditional robotic manipulators are constructed from rigid links and localized joints – this enables large forces and workspaces, but restricts access and creates safety challenges. In contrast, many soft robots have a volumetric form factor and continuous bending that takes advantage of their flexible, deformable materials to access difficult spaces, but these same mechanical properties can hinder manipulation. This talk will examine robotic systems that achieve the best of both worlds by leveraging both softness and rigidity for novel shape control, a compliant interface to the human body, and accessing hard-to-reach locations. Knowing when to exploit and when to alter some of the inherent consequences of softness is key to making soft robots that can be deployed to benefit human health, safety, and quality of life.
> 
> Biography:  Allison M. Okamura received the BS degree from the University of California at Berkeley and the MS and PhD degrees from Stanford University, all in mechanical engineering. She is currently Professor in the mechanical engineering department at Stanford University, with a courtesy appointment in computer science. She is an IEEE Fellow and Editor-in-Chief of the journal IEEE Robotics and Automation Letters. Her awards include the 2019 IEEE Robotics and Automation Society Distinguished Service Award, 2016 Duca Family University Fellow in Undergraduate Education, 2009 IEEE Technical Committee on Haptics Early Career Award, 2005 IEEE Robotics and Automation Society Early Academic Career Award, and 2004 NSF CAREER Award. Her academic interests include haptics, teleoperation, virtual environments and simulators, medical robotics, neuromechanics and rehabilitation, prosthetics, and engineering education. Outside academia, she enjoys spending time with her husband and two children, running, and playing ice hockey.

----------


## Airicist

Robust navigation of a soft growing robot by exploiting contact with the environment

Feb 9, 2021




> This video accompanies the paper: J. D. Greer, L. H. Blumenschein, R. Alterovitz, E. W. Hawkes, and A. M. Okamura (2020) Robust Navigation of a Soft Growing Robot by Exploiting Contact with the Environment. International Journal of Robotics Research. 
> 
> This work was supported in part by the National Science Foundation (grant no. 1637446) and Air Force Office of Scientific Research (grant no. FA2386-17-1-4658).

----------

